# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Giúp tui mua DDR 1GB!!!!

## senseo

Đây là cấu hình máy tui:
Operating System: Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 
System Manufacturer: INTELR
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
Memory: 248MB RAM (256MB) 
Card name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Hiện giờ máy tui đang dùng *1 thanh* *DD**R 256 MB (PC 3200-400MHZ) loại Green Momery*,tui định mua thêm thanh Ram 1 Gb
theo các bác,tui nên mua loại nào(của hãng nào,giá khoảng bao nhiêu[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])),và có thể sử dụng đồng thời hai thanh ko???

----------


## huahien

> Đây là cấu hình máy tui:
> Operating System: Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 
> System Manufacturer: INTELR
> System Model: AWRDACPI
> BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
> Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
> Memory: 248MB RAM (256MB) 
> Card name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
> Display Memory: 64.0 MB
> ...


Theo mình thấy bạn có 2 lựa chọn:
Thứ nhất, bạn nên gỡ con 256 MB rồi bỏ vào tủ kiểng ngắm chơi và mua con 1GB gắn vào
Thứ hai, nếu bạn muốn để con 256 ở yên trong máy thì bạn *phải* mua 1 con RAM 256 khác cùng hiệu, cùng bus (400MHZ) và PHẢI giống luôn con số PC 3200.
Nếu bạn không thực hiện đúng 1 trong 2 điều kiện trên thì sau khi bạn mua RAM 1GB về lắp vào máy thì hai con này sẽ "giao chiến" với nhau dài dài (vì khác bus, khác dung lượng và biết đâu còn khác cả hiệu), hậu quả là màn hình của bạn sẽ bị dump (màn hình xanh) liên tục. Mình nghe "giang hồ đồng đạo" đồn đại rằng nên mua ở Thành Nhân và Nova (2 cửa hàng này được bầu chọn là hai cửa hàng uy tín nhất), còn giá thì bạn nên lên tận cửa hàng hoặc gọi điện thoại vì bảng giá mà được đăng trên mạng là bảng giá tham khảo, không phải bảng giá thật. Hiệu của RAM thì hiện nay có 2 hãng được tín nhiệm nhất là Kingmax (bạn nên xem RAM màu gì, vì hiện nay Kingmax đã đổi từ màu xanh sang màu vàng) và Kingston. Chúc vui vẻ.

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

DDR 400 - PC3200 loại 1 GB, có rất nhiều hiệu (hảng) 
tôi mới mua loại 1 GB hiệu CRUCIAL VÀ CORSAIR, giá $19.99 tại California.

----------

